# Boot: loader: EFI framebuffer information, then nothing



## grahamperrin@ (Apr 23, 2022)

Does anyone else occasionally get what's photographed with FreeBSD *13.0-RC4* or FreeBSD *14.0-CURRENT*?

Background:

<https://lists.freebsd.org/archives/freebsd-current/2022-April/001829.html>
almost certainly *not* UEFI loader bug 209821, the fix which was merged to stable/13 by the first of the two commits below.









						amd64 UEFI loader: stop copying staging area to 2M physical · freebsd/freebsd-src@1b33aa1
					

(cherry picked from commit f75caed644a5c8c342a1ea5e7a6d5251f82ed0b1)




					github.com
				












						amd64 UEFI loader: enable automatic disable of staging area copying · freebsd/freebsd-src@caaf4ae
					

(cherry picked from commit 6032b6ba9596927aba15a8004ade521a593a7d58)




					github.com


----------

